# php53 Port Status



## rtwingfield (Jul 16, 2011)

What is the current status of the php53 port?  I've _googled up_ a lot of bad press regarding v5.3+ dating back to 2009 and I can speak from experience (this July, 2011) that an inadvertent install of v5.3.6_1 disabled several of my services including WebCalendar, ZenPhoto, and Simple Machine Forum.  All are dependent on the PHP MySQL extensions interaction with Apache v2.2.11.

I don't know for sure where the port for php53 came from.  I can't find it in the Ports tree.  I recently installed both Samba and OpenLDAP and during the make of one or the other (I think it was OpenLDAP), I notice the verbose make scrolling various messages regarding MySQL and PHP . . .very unsettling.  At the end of the process, I screen-scraped the following evidence that yes indeed, php5-5.3.6_1 had been installed (but not asked for).  
	
	



```
# make install
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.6_1
. . .[I]etc, etc, etc[/I].
===>   Registering installation for php5-5.3.6_1
```

By the way, I've started running all makes with SDTOUT redirected to an *.out file, e.g., 
[CMD=""]# make build > make_build__whatever_.out[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# make build > make_install__whatever_.out[/CMD] (. . .helps my recollection when messages are flying by at Mach-3.)

I do know that the installation of PHP v5.3.6 was successful because phpinfo() displayed the v5.3.6 information.  (FYI, create a one-line PHP script with this code: <? phpinfo(); ?> and call from a browser.)

All said, I've reverted back to PHP v5.2.17_1 and I also performed a deinstall and (re)install of the following:

```
Deinstalled mysql-client-5.5.13
Deinstalled mysql-server-5.5.5_1

. . .remake of 

mysql-client-5.5.14 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.14 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
php52-mysql-5.2.17_1 The mysql shared extension for php
php52-mysqli-5.2.17_1 The mysqli shared extension for php
```

Note that regarding the mysql-client versions, v5.5.13 was replaced by upgrade to v5.5.14 (apparently a minor upgrade); however, the deinstalled version of the mysql-server was v5.5.*5_1* . . .where did that come from?  The reinstalled from ports version is "earlier" v5.5.14.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

It's lang/php5. The 'old' version moved to lang/php52.

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20100409:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...





> Note that regarding the mysql-client versions, v5.5.13 was replaced by upgrade to v5.5.14 (apparently a minor upgrade); however, the deinstalled version of the mysql-server was v5.5.5_1 . . .where did that come from? The reinstalled from ports version is "earlier" v5.5.14.


No, it's not. 5 < 14.


----------

